# Banned from Steam Forums



## juggernaut911 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well this sucks. Supposedly I did the following:
Admitting / Advocating Software Piracy

Maybe it's because I said I pirated Batman to try it (like 2 weeks ago) and was glad to buy it...
Whatever, their forums are riddled with bitches.

IN BAD COMPANY FORUM:
FIX Teh R3C0N!!11!
I CNT LOGGIN!!
etc

At least they didn't VAC ban me... or how can I check? I don't haven any VAC online games installed atm.


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 15, 2010)

deary me that is not good bro


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hah, don't care. I just hope I'm not banned from online crap! That would be pretty unfair.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey cool, just found out I'm only banned from the forums whilst logged in. Just log out and I'm free to enjoy other people trolling.


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 15, 2010)

What did you expect when you mention pirating content that is available on Steam on the Steam Forums?

Anyways, it's not much of a loss. I know the only time I hit those forums is if there's a problem with a title on steam and even then I wouldn't need to post.

Edit: And you should be save from anything other than the forum as forum moderators are entirely different from those that can VAC ban (I would think!)


----------



## wyndcrosser (Mar 15, 2010)

is reading trolling and uber elite text really worth it?

lol

Wynd


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 15, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> is reading trolling and uber elite text really worth it?


Well, I'm usually the troll, just subtly.


----------



## steves334 (Mar 15, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Well this sucks. Supposedly I did the following:
> Admitting / Advocating Software Piracy
> 
> Maybe it's because I said I pirated Batman to try it (like 2 weeks ago) and was glad to buy it...
> ...



u r still illegal. u cant steal things and then go back and buy them. it is still illegal. u cant do that.

if u want to try the game then rent it legally. or buy it and if it sucks return it legally.

dont be a theif. its illegal. u cant do that


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 15, 2010)

steves334 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look where you are, buddy. A site dedicated for that kind of stuff.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 15, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> steves334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. He seems to have a touch of ScuberSteve to him. I miss his Asianhertz


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 15, 2010)

steves334 said:
			
		

> u r still illegal. u cant steal things and then go back and buy them. it is still illegal. u cant do that.
> 
> if u want to try the game then rent it legally. or buy it and if it sucks return it legally.
> 
> dont be a theif. its illegal. u cant do that



your not legal either you have to be 18


----------



## prowler (Mar 15, 2010)

steves334 said:
			
		

> dont be a theif. its illegal. *u cant do that*



Made me lol.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2010)

steves334 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*downloads Soul Silver rom*

I just did!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 15, 2010)

steves334 said:
			
		

> u r still illegal. u cant steal things and then go back and buy them. it is still illegal. u cant do that.
> 
> if u want to try the game then rent it legally. or buy it and if it sucks return it legally.
> 
> dont be a theif. its illegal. u cant do that


Don't know why but I find this post to be unbelievable cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for lighting me up!


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lolz, loved the "u cant do that post"! It just made my day!


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 16, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm offended, mostly because I type no where near as atrociously without the intent of irony.


----------

